# My Cat "attacks" my girlfriend



## Charlie567 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello, I am new to this forum but was hoping somebody would be able to help me. I recently adopted a 2 year old, neutered Bengal cat... I'm not entirely sure how ' Bengal' he is... He does look typically bengal, spots with a long slender frame, but he massively dislikes water and is not as vocal as Google would suggest...

My problem, is that when I'm not around the cat seems to randomly attack my girlfriend. Though I use the word attack loosely... She is adamant that he is out of control and she is scared of him, though most of the time he cuddles into her and purrs... With me he is always nice, he is occasionally huffy and meows when he isn't allowed to do something, but he never tried to bite or scratch me. My girlfriend does have a few minor scratches to back up her claims, but as he never does it when I'm around I am not sure how much I understand this behavior.

I would love some insight into possibilities and any help would be greatly appreciated, all I can find on Google etc is how to combat hissing, arched backed psycho cats, and I'm sure with my cat this is not the case. I would like to think that he is playing? But because it isn't me getting scratched perhaps I am making excuses for the cat

Thanks in advance. I know I am asking a lot, so I am grateful for anybody who can help =)


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Are you able to give some more information in what kind of situation your cat attacks your girlfriend?

What is she doing at the time? Is she cuddling him, is she just sitting on the sofa reading or watching tv or is she walking past him?

If your cat is a Bengal cat he will be very energetic and will need an outlet for this. You need to play loads with him, especially while he is a kitten.

Toys like DaBird or the Flying Frenzy are perfect for him, have pingpong balls he can chase, high scratching posts/climbing towers, maybe build him some shelves he can climb on too and then there is always the cat wheel.

You might want to look into what type of food you are feeding. Dry food for example is high in carbs which gives them a sugar rash but does not really fill them up for long. I always compare dry food to McDonalds.

Bengals seems to take to raw food very easily so I would maybe go down that route?


----------



## Charlie567 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply =) she says sometimes he is just lying there, all chilled out, then he just stares at her hands then gets up and goes for them, trying to bite and scratch at her hands... We feed him wet food, however as I have never owned a cat before I just bought 'Whiskers' and I have since learned this isn't the best. I've tried feeding him steak but he doesn't seem to eat it, but he will eat chicken breast or fish if I cut it up small enough, so I'm hoping to get him onto a more substantial carnivorous diet...

He does seem like he has a lot of pent up energy, he goes crackers after the sun goes down, and runs around the place, jumping on furniture etc but the clawing and scratching happens during the day while I am at work. When I'm around he is nothing but lovely to both of us...

He hasn't had injections, as has only lived in a small apartment before I got him and has never been outside, though he seems very keen on the idea. I have him booked in to get jabs so he can go outside, hopefully this will help with the energy.

I'm trying my best, but having not owned a cat before I am unsure as to what is normal behaviour, what is aggression and what is playing haha


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't know if you've heard of "my cat from hell" programme, but there was a situation exactly like the one you were describing:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Raw chicken on it's own isn't complete. When a cat hunts for itself it eats most of the prey - lean meat, bones, skin, fur/feathers and 'innards'.

As far as I know the two easiest ways to feed a complete raw diet are to buy Natural Instinct but you have to buy a lot at once and need to be able to freeze it, and to mix Fellini Complete powder with raw mince from the supermarket along with a little liver.

However there are plenty of better commercial foods than Whiskas. Read the ingredients - thinks like 'various sugars' are bad news. The more meat and the less 'filler' (starchy foods) the better. Places like Zooplus have a much better selection than the supermarkets.

Whatever, don't change his food suddenly as that can produce an upset tummy.

Think very carefully before letting him out. Roads, traffic, other cats, people, dogs can all be dangerous to cats. Better if you can play lots with him. Being energetic at dusk & dawn is natural to cats - that is when they would hunt - so no surprise there.

Since your g/f can tell when he is about to 'attack' (play?) then maybe she can divert him with a toy of some sort. One thing neither of you should do is use your hands or feet as toys.

There are lots of cats called Bengals which are simply nicely marked tabbies. A genuine Bengal has registration papers with a reputable registry, in the UK that is most usually the GCCF. 

Was just curious as to what you were told about your cat's history when you adopted him.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Looking at the pic,he could be a Bengal x, doesn't look like a pure Bengal to me, as I have a pure Bengal and looks different to this cat, some say they are, but she does have a different vocal sound to other cats


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Charlie, as Nightkitten has said, Bengals are a very energetic breed of cat. They need a lot of stimulating play, especially a young cat like yours.

Bengals have a strong instinctive need to jump, climb, race about, and a yearning for adventure. If a suitable way for them to express their natural behaviour is not provided, some Bengals have been known to direct their need for excitement at humans by jumping at them. The thrill it gives them is increased if there are signs of fear from the human, and will encourage them to keep on doing it.

The best thing is to provide as many opportunities for vigorous exercise and fun indoors as possible for your cat. Here are some ideas:

Cat Exercise Wheels - The Maclaw Wheel

and

Cat exercise wheel for exercising your cat

Also build lots of places for him to climb, so he can survey his world from on high.

Here is an example of an excellent cat wall:

Cat wall - the long lasting cat tree

But you can always make your own....loads of good ideas here:

cat wall - Yahoo! Image Search Results

and for racing up and down, using up his energy, this ceiling high cat tree is wonderful for Bengals!

Hicat® | Gallery

I would definitely have one of these Hicat climbers if my cats were indoor cats! 

Your girlfriend needs to initiate regular interactive play time with the cat, using a fishing road toy such as Da Bird, a laser light, or throwing ping pong balls for him to chase. She needs to take charge, not wait for the cat to attack her and then defensively distract him with a toy. It is a question of exerting her will in a confident calm manner.

If your g/f is nervous of being scratched, then for the time being when playing with the cat, she should wear a thick jacket, tough jeans and possibly even gardening gloves. Then she will feel more self confident, and won't show fear, and if the cat does jump at her, he won't hurt her.

If your g/f is not reacting with fear or hurt, the cat will learn it is no fun to jump at her, and he will direct his mischievous attention to all the new activities you will be providing for him. Once he has lost interest in attacking your g/f, and she feels self confident playing with him, she no longer need protect herself with thick clothing & gloves

You will both need to keep up a high level of playtime every day, to keep your cat happy and relaxed.

I would also start training him indoors on harness and leash. After a week or so, you should be able to take him out in the garden. When you do this, wrap the leash tightly & securely around your wrist, as it has been known for adventurous cats to escape whilst wearing harness and leash and run off.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ljs85 said:


> Don't know if you've heard of "my cat from hell" programme, but there was a situation exactly like the one you were describing:
> 
> Mufasa-iPhone.m4v - YouTube


I watch that all the time  and have learnt so much ....the problem is nearly always the human and not the cat 

I think maybe this could be the case here too - like others have said if your cat is a breed that is energetic and is indoors then you do have to play with them a lot so they have stimulation as if they were hunting outside....I would also just check what it is your girlfriend is doing with the cat ...not saying she is being horrible or anything but maybe she is trying to pick him up or play with him in the incorrect way ....hope you sort it soon


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Charlie567 said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum but was hoping somebody would be able to help me. I recently adopted a 2 year old, neutered Bengal cat... I'm not entirely sure how ' Bengal' he is... He does look typically bengal, spots with a long slender frame, but he massively dislikes water and is not as vocal as Google would suggest...
> 
> My problem, is that when I'm not around the cat seems to randomly attack my girlfriend. Though I use the word attack loosely... She is adamant that he is out of control and she is scared of him, though most of the time he cuddles into her and purrs... With me he is always nice, he is occasionally huffy and meows when he isn't allowed to do something, but he never tried to bite or scratch me. My girlfriend does have a few minor scratches to back up her claims, but as he never does it when I'm around I am not sure how much I understand this behavior.
> 
> ...


A couple of days ago on You Tube I watched My Cat from Hell..The story was very simular to yours that this adopted cat I believe it was bengal and something else, very muscular and had lots of toes too which I have never seen before, it kept attacking the owner and their other cat. The guy on the show did manage to sort it out though. If you go on You Tube try to find it.
Goodluck....Oooppss Sorry just read the posts and someone has already suggested it..


----------



## Charlie567 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey everyone, thanks for the replies. I was simply told that charlie is a Bengal Cat, but I do have my doubts as to whether he actually is or not. I was given him for free, so I didn't ask too many questions, but from what I gather a pedigree Bengal would not be free haha...

When I google bengal cat some do look like him, but others look far more exotic. While his markings are random, and he is unsymmetrical, he could simply be a spotted tabby. I have no papers, so if he is of Bengal heritage it is most likely he is several generations beyond pedigree. (I've attached another picture of him)

Your responses have put my mind at ease a little, I would like to think he is just playing, because he is so gentle most of the time. I have a 'Da Bird' toy, but to be honest he seems to have the attention span of a knat... He will play, roll, kick and bite Da Bird for all of about 5-10 minutes then he just sits and looks at it. The same happens with the laser pointer.

He follows us around, and is clingy. He is always making meeping sounds, purring and wanting petted, which is why I can't even imagine him being aggressive. I'm sure my girlfriend is overreacting, but to her it is a big deal.

He does apparently thrash his tail sometimes before doing it apparently, would this be genuine 'thumping' or do cats swish tails whilst playing?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

He is scrummy but like you have guessed not a Bengal. A lot of people see and broken mackerel tabby (which is what he is) and assume Bengal. In fact many see any tabby as a Bengal and forget that tabby is a coat pattern not a breed.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thrashing his tail suggests he is excited when he jumps at your g/f. Sounds like mischief to me rather than meanness. But as I said I am sure he gets a bit of a thrill from her reaction e.g. if she shrieks. If your g/f did not react I bet the cat would get bored soon of attacking her. Particularly as you say he has the attention span of a gnat.

A short attention span is the sign of a cat whose mood is hyper. I believe NightKitten mentioned the need to feed your cat a high protein, low carb diet to help engender a calmer mood for him. Carbs (grains) in the diet cause too many swings in blood sugar and result in erratic behaviour.


----------



## Charlie567 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks so much for the help =) I will try that. To me he does just seem playful. I don't really react to him running around or having his crazy moments or whatever. I tend to just leave him to do his own thing, and when he wants petted or play time he comes to me... I only play with him with 'Da Bird' and I try not to pick him up when unnecessary.

However, my girlfriend fusses over him a lot, and he follows her round all the time, from room to room, he even insists on trying to be in the bathroom when she goes to pee lol... To me this isn't a cat who dislikes somebody and wants to attack them, he seems as if it is her he clings to. So maybe it is because I don't react in a 'fun' way, that he finds me boring and doesn't do it with me.

My girlfriend loves Charlie, and to me it looks like he loves her also, we are just trying to understand this behavior, so that my girlfriend can stop being all dramatic about the cat 'attacking' her haha...

The food definitely sounds like a problem, so I will try switching to a different brand. Is there anything anybody can recommend? I obviously want to do what is best for my new little buddy =) haha

P.S Thanks for clearing that up about the Tabby / Bengal thing... I did have a gut feeling he was just a generic Tabby Cat and that the girl who gave him to me was either lying or had been misled herself. He is beautiful though...


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Charlie567 said:


> The food definitely sounds like a problem, so I will try switching to a different brand. Is there anything anybody can recommend? I obviously want to do what is best for my new little buddy =) haha [/IMG]


The food almost certainly will be contributing to his hyper nature, low grade cat food (Whiskas, Felix etc.) has a lot of grain and sugar in it, which are no good for cats and leave them prone to erratic energy highs and lows.

You need to be looking to get grain free high meat content wet food for Charlie (a beauty, by the way!). Dry food is something to avoid - I keep a supply of Applaws or Acana dry for travel, showing and as an emergency backup only.

If you have a Morrisons or a Tesco nearby then you could try Butchers Classic cat food, as that is one of the few available in supermarkets which is grain free. For a better range of brands and higher quality, though, you need to buy online from somewhere like The Happy Kitty Company or Zooplus - both stock imported food from places like Germany and Sweden, where pet food standards are much higher.

Commonly recommended brands on here are Om Nom Nom, Mac, CatzFineFood (not sure about the spelling on that!), Grau, Animonda Carny and Bozita tins - I may have missed some! Ideally you want to feed a few brands in rotation so you aren't stuck if one becomes unavailable.

Raw feeding is another option, and the best for cats of all the diets as it most closely matches what they would naturally eat. It's not as easy as just chucking down chunks of raw meat, though, the food needs to have a very precise mix of nutrients or it won't be good for them. Raw treats, though, are a good way to start - my girl loves thick slices of lamb or pigs heart, and chicken wings too - bone and all, as the bone is perfect for cleaning their teeth! Warking them to body temperature and slashing chicken wings down to the bone to help them get started can encourage them to dig in. You can also find plenty of recipes for good home made fully complete raw minces (complete in that it contains all the nutrients a cat needs) on the net, including in the Health and Nutrition section of this forum if you look or ask.

Please note in the past I would usually also have suggested Natural Instinct pre-made raw food at this point, but I can't recommend them any more as the quality has recently dropped following a management change, and there are some unanswered questions over the ratio of the recipes now not being correct. My girl unfortunately suffered some severe constipation on the last batch I fed, which she's never had problems with before  There is another supplier in the offing, though, who are looking promising 

~Jes


----------



## Charlie567 (Jul 2, 2013)

> If you have a Morrisons or a Tesco nearby then you could try Butchers Classic cat food, as that is one of the few available in supermarkets which is grain free. For a better range of brands and higher quality, though, you need to buy online from somewhere like The Happy Kitty Company or Zooplus - both stock imported food from places like Germany and Sweden, where pet food standards are much higher.


Ah thanks so much! I will go and try and get him some tonight. I have just came home from work though to find my girlfriend with a pretty deep puncture wound to her arm, she swears he bit her and wasn't playing, despite being all cuddly before hand... The tooth mark is pretty deep, I'm now unsure how 'dramatic' she was being...


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If there is any reddening around the wound she needs to see a doctor ASAP - cat bites can get seriously infected.

Changing his food may well help, but you need to look at the rest of the advice about play, environmental enrichment and your g/f playing in a positive way with him. You might want to consider consulting a behaviourist - costs about £200 and usually needs a vet referral - but it can save a lot of grief.


----------



## Charlie567 (Jul 2, 2013)

I've just been reading an article on 'redirected aggression' and I've found that my girlfriend often has the ceiling fan on when I'm at work... Charlie hated the ceiling fan when we first got him, and seems to breathe rapidly even now when it is on, is it possible the fan makes him act this way? Could he be redirecting aggression at my girlfriend because the fan is making him scared? Or am I just clasping at straws here? LoL

Thanks again for all the advice, I'll keep an eye on the bite for infection... Just want to get to the bottom of it because he is such a lovely cat apart from these odd little episodes


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I think I'd second OrientalSlave on this one, if you can afford it and the behaviour towards your girlfriend doesn't improve with better food, then a behaviourist would be a good idea. As it is only her he is attacking, not you, and only when you are not present, it would seem that it is specifically related to her and the way they interact when on their own, and a few simple changes to her approach to him could fix things relatively easily.

~Jes


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

What a lovely tabby! My guess is that his previous owners (my guess either a child or an inexperienced male adult who tend to think cats can engage in "rough" play like dogs) never taught him to play appropriately, ie. they played with him as a kitten using their bare hands and then when he got older, got rid of him because he is "vicious". I have a female cat that was like that when we got her. You could literally not play with, touch her or stroke her without her biting and scratching, but not out of fear or aggression, but simply because that is how she was taught to play. We called her the "hellcat". I got a behaviourist who taught me various TTouch techniques, as well as what she called "claw inhibition". I had to wear a thick leather glove and a pair of long handled artists's brushes to play or stroke her (one brush to keep her mouth and claws busy, the other to stroke her). If she managed to get hold of my hand, I was to freeze, yelp and immediately withdraw from play. She eventually learnt that she got no satisfaction from attacking my hand : no reaction, no movement; withdrawing play and time out. Even better, I learnt to anticipate when she would attack : ears back, body freeze and swishing tail and then backed away and withdrew.
She developed into a complete sweetheart, no unprovoked attacks at all. She does still give soft warning nips from time to time if she feels we are getting "too familiar" 
Cat Aggression - 9 Tips to Stop Cat Bites


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Good post Koekemakranka, and excellent link to "9 tips to stop cat bites".:thumbsup: Definitely recommended reading.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi there, no advice but such a gorgeous cat!! I love the expression on his face on that last pic and his big eyes.....'aggressive? me? how could you even think it?'.....so cheeky!


----------



## Charlie567 (Jul 2, 2013)

That is great advice! Thank you so much for all of your help. I do think he is just playing, as he is so lovely the rest of the time. He did however pee on her last night, which is has brought a whole new level of confusion to our new cat adventure =/


----------

